# Ideas to raise loft?



## bwpt95 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello, we bought a home-made loft on FB marketplace. It was made out of a large rolling upright tool chest. It is 4' wide by 2' deep by 4' tall. However, it is only 4" off the ground, still on the little wheels of the chest. 
This thing is heavy, wood framed, and the builder added 2x4 to make a slanted roof.
Everything I'm reading says you need to elevate your loft at least 8" to allow goodnair flow and keep the loft dry. However, my husband loves the portability of the wheels and doesn't want to lift it. 
Right now it's on our cement driveway.
Any ideas to lift this thing or ensure air flow? It's just way too heavy to just lift up on blocks and then take down again if you want to move it. Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

bwpt95 said:


> Hello, we bought a home-made loft on FB marketplace. It was made out of a large rolling upright tool chest. It is 4' wide by 2' deep by 4' tall. However, it is only 4" off the ground, still on the little wheels of the chest.
> This thing is heavy, wood framed, and the builder added 2x4 to make a slanted roof.
> Everything I'm reading says you need to elevate your loft at least 8" to allow goodnair flow and keep the loft dry. However, my husband loves the portability of the wheels and doesn't want to lift it.
> Right now it's on our cement driveway.
> Any ideas to lift this thing or ensure air flow? It's just way too heavy to just lift up on blocks and then take down again if you want to move it. Thanks in advance for any ideas!


Try and raise it up with cement blocks, they should work.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, you can try and use some cinder blocks


----------

